# Fox starting a new series called Lucifer.  They promise a devil of a time.



## rdean (Jan 24, 2016)

Watch LUCIFER: Official Trailer from Lucifer on FOX NOW

I told you.  

Why do you think Republicans shout out "let him die" and "feed the poor and they will breed"?

Why do you think they want to cut food stamps for children?

Why do they want to hurt Americans?  It's their new religions with a new master.  Of course, it shows up on Fox.


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 24, 2016)

Did Obama get the gig playing Lucifer?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 24, 2016)

rdean said:


> Watch LUCIFER: Official Trailer from Lucifer on FOX NOW
> 
> I told you.
> 
> ...









I am going to watch the series premiere and no Lucifer is not my god even if some confuse me as him...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Did Obama get the gig playing Lucifer?




He's scheduled for guest appearances.

You'll see him in the episodes when Lucifer goes back to Hell


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Watch LUCIFER: Official Trailer from Lucifer on FOX NOW
> ...



I've got other things scheduled for the same time.

May catch reruns on Netflix


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 24, 2016)

It looks like more of the usual insipid gruel studios feed the masses.  TV is the opiate of the people.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 24, 2016)

Fox does have some good fictional programming such as The Simpsons and Fox & Friends


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Lucifer?

total losers.....

nobodies...

why would anybody start a series  called Lucifer

that shows you how sick this society is.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 24, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I usually give a TV series one try to see if I will hate it. It look stupid but you never know. Been watching Supernatural for years, and am waiting for the X-Files return...

So I have low standards for show watching... 

I mean I even watch the Antiques Roadshow from time to time...


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

why people are so ...ignorant... and push this?

feel  so sorry for them.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

Fox 

What do you expect?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Did Obama get the gig playing Lucifer?


Obama would fuck the role up as well.


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Fox
> 
> What do you expect?




Smartass....people like that   ^^^

that's what I exepect


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)

skye said:


> Lucifer?
> 
> total losers.....
> 
> ...


Not society but the money grubbing networks.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

skye said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Fox
> ...


You watch Fox?  I don't.


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...




Wrong again!

I only  read the Drudge Report!

I don't trust collaborator mainstream Media.

Have a nice day..


----------



## Votto (Jan 24, 2016)

Alex. said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Did Obama get the gig playing Lucifer?
> ...



And we would end up paying for it.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

The Drudge Report

No wonder.


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Only zombies .... and sheeple....watch and trust mainstream media...

wake up...... if....it's not too late already....all you left wing  morons


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

You're too much.  Hahaha.  Very funny.


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> You're too much.  Hahaha.  Very funny.



unlike you


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

Drudge Report runs the headline Pope Francis  Anti-Christ?


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

skye said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > You're too much.  Hahaha.  Very funny.
> ...


Try not to pass out over your keyboard tonight. LOL


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> The Drudge Report
> 
> No wonder.


I know right? Its a clearing house page for rw hate  drinkers


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...




with all respect

go pick up a fight with ...

other ones .....

ok?

I am not interested in talking to you ...or the likes of you


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> So?  Ignore me you silly twit




Yes Ma'am

I will


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

skye said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > So?  Ignore me you silly twit
> ...


It's simple.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

I get a kick out of people who say they are going to ignore me while they try and get the last word in.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 24, 2016)

skye blathers rw hate wherever she goes on this forum 

TURN OFF SEANRUSH!!!


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

hehe

you are too slow for me

bless you anyway....


Dhara said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...





oh? LOL

did you just deleted a post? hehe

awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't know about that but I find it hilarious that her sole source of news is the Sludge/Drudge Report.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

skye said:


> hehe
> 
> you are too slow for me
> 
> ...


You've been here longer than I have.  Do you really not know how to use the ignore function?


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

bless you

anyway



you are fun


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

skye said:


> bless you
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...


Oh, glad to hear it.  I guess you decided not to use your ignore.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I don't know about that but I find it hilarious that her sole source of news is the Sludge/Drudge Report.


Drudge is an aggregate news out let there are numerous articles from a variety of sources that they make available to the reader.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I don't know about that but I find it hilarious that her sole source of news is the Sludge/Drudge Report.


90% of the rw hate crowd get their daily talking-points from there. Ironic that Drudge is gay though.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

Drudge is a right wing entity run by a blogger.  It's a gossip rag mixed with conservative views.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> *Drudge is a right wing entity* run by a blogger. It's a gossip rag mixed with conservative views.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

Drudge is RW.  Like Breitbart and Fox.


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Drudge is a right wing entity run by a blogger.  It's a gossip rag mixed with conservative views.




*Yawn*   Dhara   *Yawn* 


you mean well ...and I'm sure you have a good heart ....

but...

*Yawn*    LOL..... you are boring.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

Right.  I'm so boring you can't stop posting responses to me.  What a bimbo!


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

hehe

lol 

go on.....

what else?


----------



## Dhara (Jan 24, 2016)

Sober up toots.  See you later.


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Sober up toots.  See you later.




you running away???? awwww


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

good riddance


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 24, 2016)

rdean said:


> Watch LUCIFER: Official Trailer from Lucifer on FOX NOW
> 
> I told you.
> 
> ...


Put down the bong, old timer...


----------



## rdean (Jan 25, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Watch LUCIFER: Official Trailer from Lucifer on FOX NOW
> ...


I don't need to take drugs to know what Republicans believe.  They tell us.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 25, 2016)

rdean said:


> Watch LUCIFER: Official Trailer from Lucifer on FOX NOW
> 
> I told you.
> 
> ...


Nothing is shown on TV without GLAAD's stamp of approval.

Nice try though.  We know the source of where glorifying the Devil comes from...or mocking the idea of an organized evil...It ain't from the Christian right.  They even have a kid in the promo, making it seem cutesy and "devilishly fun" for kids to warm up to the Supreme Asshole Down Under.  The normal machinery releases it and then blames "the far right" by saying it came out on Fox.  Fox has some very serious LGBT monetary input behind the scenes.  What a great racket, buy a conservative label, put out smut and degeneracy so you can blame the "far right" and Christians in general...making even them believe that this tripe is OK if it's on Fox...

They're out to obliterate the idea of an organized cause for good and restraint (God/religion)...and this proves they're about 9/10ths of the way done with the chore..


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 25, 2016)

Not only do liberals find this television show important, but political as well. 

There is no hope for liberals.  They need to be eliminated.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 25, 2016)

rdean said:


> I don't need to take drugs to know what Republicans believe.  They tell us.


But then the voices tell you what they really meant.


----------



## mdk (Jan 25, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Watch LUCIFER: Official Trailer from Lucifer on FOX NOW
> ...



Stop trying to turn this thread into another one of your lame anti-gay rants. You have 42 threads for that very purpose. Loon.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 25, 2016)

WHY is this in 'Politics'?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 25, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> WHY is this in 'Politics'?


...to piss you off.....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 25, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> WHY is this in 'Politics'?




rdean is too lazy to scroll down to media?


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 25, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I get a kick out of people who say they are going to ignore me while they try and get the last word in.


LoL! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 25, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I don't know about that but I find it hilarious that her sole source of news is the Sludge/Drudge Report.


Just goes to show how much of a hack she is. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 25, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Drudge is a right wing entity run by a blogger.  It's a gossip rag mixed with conservative views.


Yep, it's the FOXNEWS in blog form.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Jan 25, 2016)

Someone will probably bitch that Lucifer looks to much like Obama just like they did with some other show a few years ago.  I still remember the controversy over the fact that the devil supposedly looked like Obama.  Any resemblance wasn't done on purpose.  It was perfectly natural because whenever I imagine what the devil looks like it happens to look just like Obama.  It is just a coincidence.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2016)

Are these posters being silly, or is there really this kind of argument about a tv show based on a comic?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Are these posters being silly, or is there really this kind of argument about a tv show based on a comic?


They are for real. Real whackjobs.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 25, 2016)

rdean said:


> Watch LUCIFER: Official Trailer from Lucifer on FOX NOW
> 
> I told you.
> 
> ...


geezus dean its a fucking TV show.....this is what an obsession does to you....SEEK HELP......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Are these posters being silly, or is there really this kind of argument about a tv show based on a comic?


dean "claims" he watches the comic based shows.....and yet he puts up something like this....must have been a real slow night for the guy....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 25, 2016)

Hmmmm


Democratic Town hall and Lucifer both on at 9pm....




Well, at least Lucifer isn't a rerun


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Are these posters being silly, or is there really this kind of argument about a tv show based on a comic?
> ...


...or whacked out of his mind.. fried up all the way...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 25, 2016)

im sure dean thinks HYDRA is a secret republican organization bent on world domination...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm certainly going to give the show a try.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I'm certainly going to give the show a try.


i will too.....i hear it will be a devil of a time lol......fucking dean,the guy is demented....


----------



## rdean (Jan 25, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Not only do liberals find this television show important, but political as well.
> 
> There is no hope for liberals.  They need to be eliminated.


Someone else said that.  Who was it.  Oh, that's right.  It was Hitler talking about the Jews.  It's probably one of the tasks the new right wing Christians are considering.  Because they listen to Satan.   Oops, I mean Jesus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## rdean (Jan 25, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to take drugs to know what Republicans believe.  They tell us.
> ...


I believe them the first time.  It's not like they are cryptic.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

It just now came on. Watching it. Will let ya know my opinion when its over.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

Dumb. I decided to just net hop.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 25, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It looks like more of the usual insipid gruel studios feed the masses.  TV is the opiate of the people.


Yep. Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Twilight became a hit so of course they run this supernatural crap into the ground because they are out of original ideas.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like more of the usual insipid gruel studios feed the masses.  TV is the opiate of the people.
> ...



Buffy wasn't a hit, more like a cult classic.  The Wiki article on the show gave it a high of 5.6 Nielsen rating.  To compare, The Walking Dead has topped at 14.4 while The Big Bang Theory has gotten to 20.44.  Those numbers represent the average number of viewers, in millions, during each show's most watched season.  Buffy was maybe a hit for UPN/WB.  

'Supernatural' is a term with wide meaning.  To try and pigeonhole a show about a comic book version of the devil into the same category as vampires, as though they are interchangeable, is a bit silly.

This particular character first appeared in the comic Sandman in 1989, fyi.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 26, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like more of the usual insipid gruel studios feed the masses.  TV is the opiate of the people.
> ...



What sells in America is no indication of quality.  Twilight with it's sparkly, friendly neighborhood vampires?  Good Gawd.  Pap for adolescent schoolgirls.

I dismiss most television productions as formulaic and puerile.  The writing generally sucks.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 26, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



They regurgitate and recycle quite a bit in Hollywood.  Yet there are plenty of writers out there with original ideas, submitting to them...getting rejected...unless it fits with a very narrow parameter of "sex sells"...or sensational violence.  It's really quite a yawn.  That's why when films come along that don't rely on the crutches of sex or violence, and have even a basic story line that is likable, they usually do well at the box office; and get awards.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2016)

Silhouette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...





Billy_Kinetta said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



What sells anywhere is no indication of quality, particularly as what is quality in art is almost entirely subjective.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 27, 2016)

the pilot had 7.1 million viewers 9-10 with DVR's going.....this pilot was received well at Comic-con.....what i find funny is a mom's group wanted this show banned because they say it shows Satan to be a caring guy....but yet did not do the same with many of the Vampire shows,no doubt because so many of them have been sucked into the vampire and werewolf thingy like so many others....


----------



## Tom Horn (Jan 27, 2016)

What our leftist trash doesn't get is that to be a satanist or wiccan or whatever other shit they claim to believe is that "satan" was a fallen angel.  And for there to be an angel, fallen or pure, requires there to be a God and a Heaven......fucking simpletons the whole lot of em.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> What our leftist trash doesn't get is that to be a satanist or wiccan or whatever other shit they claim to believe is that "satan" was a fallen angel.  And for there to be an angel, fallen or pure, requires there to be a God and a Heaven......fucking simpletons the whole lot of em.





The show is about Lucifer, the fallen angel, formerly lord of Hell.  It references Heaven, Hell, angels, and God.

What do Satanism or Satan have to do with Wiccans?

What does any of it have to do with 'leftist trash'?


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Did Obama get the gig playing Lucifer?


No, they got a white guy.


----------

